# Rainy day shooting rack.



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Decided to weld up a choosing rack with my newly bought targets. I try to channel my inner sicfish fab skills


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Can you hit anything hanging from your toes?


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

How did you get those targets to hang upside down like that..


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

The Hired Hand said:


> Can you hit anything hanging from your toes?


Take special skills to shoot upside down. 

Ive been on this forum for 10 years and I still post upside down pics. I need to figure out how not to do that.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

It’s ok, whenever I see your posts I turn upside down in my recliner in anticipation of your pics


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

chaps said:


> Take special skills to shoot upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been on this forum for 10 years and I still post upside down pics. I need to figure out how not to do that.


That's for your james bond training. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> That's for your james bond training.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk





That's some of that Capt Ron training!!!!!








Rack looks great! Word of caution: it is elevated pretty good so I hope it's going into a bottom or you are going to have a very high shooting berm. DId you weld the chain to the top bar? You will have to re weld the chains a few times due to folks missing. Also I would suggest using white paint on the steel. I used deep freezers filled with dirt and rock then covered with more dirt fer my berms...I actually need one more deep freeze to double up the height...:thumbsup:


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice! I built something very similar with screwed together pipe. I've already had a 10mm round bust a chain link


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Jason said:


> That's some of that Capt Ron training!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I welded bolt studs on the top bar so I can swap out targets and chain as needed. I have a pretty high berm in a wooded area. I can make it taller if I need to. Fun project


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice truck. What is its story?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I saw the truck too, I cant tell what it is from this angle. The back windows usually give me a clue. I see a lot of fun projects in that shop. 
Really nice shooting rack also.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> Nice truck. What is its story?


Thanks. It’s a 51 Chevy. I built the truck around 2002 when I was in VT6 at whiting. I’m replacing the bed boards and doing a few other things to it. It’s a driver. Small block out of a Monte Carlo and a 200r4. Mustang front end and vintage air kit. Tried to do it on a budget. I have too many projects, but they’re fun


----------

